# Circuito Restador de voltaje DC



## yukardo (May 4, 2009)

Saludos.

Necesito realizar un circuito restador, en el cual pueda restar dos voltajes DC. Esto es para aumentar la resolución de un termometro que estoy realizando.

Probe el circuito que se muestra en este link : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/amplificadoresoperacionales2.htm

Y no obtuve los resultados esperados.

Si alguien me puede echar una mano se lo agradeceria.[/url]


----------



## Cacho (May 4, 2009)

Hola Yukardo

Por favor, posteá el circuito al que querés agregar el restador y los voltajes que obtenés ahora, junto con la carga que "verá" a la salida el restador. Y si tenés algún otro dato, postealo también, que más vale que sobren y no que falten.

Así va a ser más simple encontrar una solución. Si no, hay que adivinar.

Por otro lado, ¿cómo alimentaste el circuito con el operacional?

Saludos


----------



## yukardo (May 4, 2009)

Bueno en realidad ese circuito iria conectado a la entrada de un PIC.

Estoy usando el operacional LM324 y lo estoy alimentado de forma sencilla con 5 V, no uso fuente dual.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2009)

yukardo dijo:
			
		

> ...Y no obtuve los resultados esperados....



Y que significa que *no obtuviste los resultados esperados*? Por que a menos que nos digas, vamos a tener que adivinar cual es el problema...

Saludos!


----------



## yukardo (May 4, 2009)

Bueno el resultado seria la diferencia de los 2 voltajes multiplicado por 2 si todas las resistencias son iguales.


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2009)

Pocas ganas de dibujar el circuito?  Falta de tiempo tal vez?


----------



## yukardo (May 5, 2009)

Aqui subo el circuito que he probado.

Todas las resistencias son iguales y su valor es de 10K.

Anteriormente me equivoque diciendo que la ganancia era de 2. Estaba equivocado la ganancia es unitaria.

Espero me puedan ayudar.[/img]


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2009)

Mein Gott  

1- Que rango de tension tenes en la entrada?
2- Con que tension valores de tension queres que se correspondan a la salida?
3- Que tensiones de alimentacion tenes?


----------



## yukardo (May 5, 2009)

Bueno el rango de tension de entrada de uno de los voltajes es de 2,33 V a 3,73 V. Mientras que el otro seria fijo en 2.33 V.

Mi intención es amplificar la diferencia por 3 para asi aumentar la resolución.

Actualmente lo estoy alimentando con 5 V pero tengo que subir esa tensión porque la mayor  tensión de salida del integrado es de Vcc - 1,5 V.


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2009)

Lo que tenes hacer es algo como en la imagen.

Ojo!  Con tan poca alimentacion no podes usar cualquier operacional (por las tensiones de entrada y salida), y si queres realmente 0V a la salida necesitas fuente partida  --> Lo mas comodo seria fuente simple y que 2.33V --> 400mV por ejemplo.

En esos circuitos, para un ajuste preciso del cero y la ganancia se ponen presets. Pero si de ahi estas yendo a un  mcu no tiene sentido --> se expande el rango y se calibra por software.


----------



## yukardo (May 5, 2009)

Bueno yo estoy usando el LM324.

Partir la fuente seria agregar mas componentes al circuito y quiero evitar eso.

Lo voy a probar a ver que tal.

Gracias.


----------



## yukardo (May 5, 2009)

Me podrias facilitar las ecuaciones para poder calcular las resistencias ya que no tengo de esos valores.

Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (May 6, 2009)

yukardo dijo:
			
		

> Me podrias facilitar las ecuaciones para poder calcular las resistencias ya que no tengo de esos valores.


Esos valores *mas bien que no los vas a tener*.  Salvo casos particulares, *siempre* que fijes una ganancia arbitraria y un punto de paso arbitrario vas a tener resisistencias de valores no-comerciales.
Por eso te dije que si necesitabas valores precisos *tenias que usar presets*.

Si con una ganancia y un punto de paso aproximado te alcanza, podes usar resistencias comunes de 47k,33k y 68k. 


Si queres la ecuacion para verificar lo que te saldria, es:

Vsalida = Ventrada*A -  Vref*R1/R2      

con Vref=la tension de referencia, son 5V en el ejemplo.
y A = 1+R1*(1/R2+1/R3)    ; la ganancia


----------



## yukardo (May 7, 2009)

Amigo me gustaria saber como hago para realizar los calculos.

Tambien me gustaria saber si en vez de colocar el valor minimo de la salida en 0V lo coloco en 1 V para evitar error. Tambien disminuiria la ganancia a 2.


----------



## Electronikman (Abr 19, 2010)

¿ Hay alguna forma de restar dos tenciones variables de 0,72 a 3,6V y la salida del amplificador operacional de una salida de 0 a 10 Vcc. ?


----------



## jejavi (Abr 19, 2010)

lo que tienes que utilizar es un amplicador operacional diferencial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




donde V0= (v2-v1)*A

por ejemplo si deseas restarle 2V a una señal, colocas 2V de referencia en la entrada V1, y en V2 la señal a la que le quieres restar los 2V,debes tener en cuenta la ganancia del amplificador.


----------



## Electronikman (Abr 20, 2010)

Ya lo arme pero no me da respuesta.


----------



## jejavi (Abr 20, 2010)

aquí va como ejemplo una simulacion,recuerda que el amplificador tiene gananacia unitaria.


----------



## Electronikman (Abr 20, 2010)

Igual va a trabajar de 0 a 10 asi que no me sirbe


----------

